# Arizona Railway Museum



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Last weekend we took a quick trip over to the Arizona Railway Museum in Chandler. It's a small place, all outdoors. Here are some of the shots:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow those are amazing photos :jawdrop: your so insanely talented with a camera!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> wow those are amazing photos :jawdrop: your so insanely talented with a camera!


You are way too kind MissM! Thank you for the compliment and I'm glad you liked them. 



mathjak107 said:


> very very nice


Thanks mathjak! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent! Went back to look at them several times.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I like trains  


Very nice pics bro.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dad's Toy said:


> Excellent! Went back to look at them several times.





Solidjake said:


> I like trains
> 
> Very nice pics bro.


Thank you both, I appreciate the comments and I'm glad you like the photos!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome pics and HDR work!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thebmw said:


> Awesome pics and HDR work!


Thank you!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice... I saw those over on your Flickr site.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, very nice shots!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Skiddy said:


> Nice... I saw those over on your Flickr site.





wag-zhp said:


> Wow, very nice shots!


Thank you!


----------

